# Roof Rack Noise



## Blaatzee (Nov 11, 2015)

The roof racks on our Q3 make an incredible amount of noise. I noticed online that a lot of the aftermarket roof rack companies offer a variety of products to combat this noise. But the ones I have seen won't fit the racks on the Q3.

Anybody have a good solution for this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the cross bar shape is not made to reduce noise. Best to get an aftermarket one like Thule Aeroblade

of course, if you're not using it, might as well take them off.


----------



## Q3_Frankie (Nov 5, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> the cross bar shape is not made to reduce noise. Best to get an aftermarket one like Thule Aeroblade
> 
> of course, if you're not using it, might as well take them off.


I second the taking them off comment! It will improve your MPG's also! I'm glad I went with a hitch mounted rack on my Q3 since it doesn't make any noise when not in use and doesn't seem to affect MPG's like my roof mounted setups on previous cars.


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

Q3_Frankie said:


> I second the taking them off comment! It will improve your MPG's also! I'm glad I went with a hitch mounted rack on my Q3 since it doesn't make any noise when not in use and doesn't seem to affect MPG's like my roof mounted setups on previous cars.


What kind of hitch did you go with? Oem? Pics by any chance? Thanks.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

If you have the smooth black rubber strips on the top of the rack, there are an improved version, with ridges, that is said to reduce the wind noise. Easy to pull out the smooth strips and install the ridged strip.
Audi part number 4G9 071 633 ($30 to $50 for 2(?), each is 47 inches long)
Thule part number 852-5402-005 ($7 each, need 2, each is 59 inches long). These are the OEM parts, used in the Audi carrier bar.
and the cheaper Rhino-Rack M626 might fit too, but these each might be only about 10 inches long (400mm).


----------

